
Robots and jobs: Evidence from the US - tbrownaw
http://voxeu.org/article/robots-and-jobs-evidence-us
======
tdburn
More articles and studies like this would be appreciated. With so many
questions out there about the impact or jobs and automation it is very
important to get educated and be prepared for the potential changes coming

